# Bloody Mary - Scarey Woman Mask that's not a Witch?



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

A mask might not be needed. You could comb the hair down over her eyes and have her face awash in blood. There's little chance anyone will know it's her at that point, and you'll have a disturbing, effective look that will no doubt unhinge a number of onlookers.
If it's a mannequin head, a wig and pure blood will do very well. no features, just blood where the eyes and nose should be? Creepy, in my opinion.

I'm gonna be a folklore geek for a minute here, so bear with me. Anyone who loves history knows what Bloody Mary looks like. It's Mary I of England, the fourth Tudor monarch, with her cold eyes, pinched features and severe hair. In the five years of her reign, she re-established Catholicism in England and killed 300 religious dissenters. Protestant children grew to fear even the mention of her name. There was no room for religious or spiritual discussion with Mary. All who were not zealously loyal to the Catholic Church might very well be killed. So, like Satan himself, tradition quickly spread that it was best not to even mention her name. Her death didn't end this, and as mirrors were often thought to be scrying devices or windows into the otherworld, rumor had it Mary might come to a mirror if her name was uttered, dead though she may be.

That is the beginning of the Bloody Mary legend. It has evolved and taken on local color as it's traveled around the western world, but the root of it was the Reformation, Mary I, and the terrible things done to both Catholics and Protestants in the name of truth.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I think it would look better without a mask. You can alter your appearance plenty with a wig & makeup.

Pick up the lightest foundation makeup available at the dollar store, set with white powder. You can change the contour of your face using shading techniques with grey eyeliner or blush. Change the shape of your eyes with a fine point eyeliner. With enough blood on your face & low lighting, much makeup probably wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 13, 2006)

Trouble with the make up idea is that its going to be ME back there - 6ft, 220lbs with a Goatee and Mustache! And NO, I'm not shaving it off, that's where I draw the line - LOL.

I like the thought of a white face, blacked out eyes, drawn mouth kind of look - maybe a female Michael Myers (Michelle Myers???) A Myers Halloween mask coupled with a long black wig?


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Trex,

add tears of blood running down the cheeks and you would really be on to something.
BTW, Blank female faces can be found, think Mardi Gras blanks.


----------

